# Limoncello with the help of a SV machine



## Holly2015 (May 14, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Geebs (May 14, 2018)

Sounds good. I dont see any pics though!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 14, 2018)

I have never heard of that, but I sure like to drink, so it sounds real good to me!
Al


----------



## weev (May 14, 2018)

Lemoncello is the Best  My cousins used to send us some from Italy before you could buy it here but now I can get it locally     it is best when you keep it in the freezer


----------



## dls1 (May 14, 2018)

Nice post, Holly2015. 

I've made my own limoncello for many years, but in the traditional manner, aging it for at least a month. I've seen many recipes on doing it sous vide, but I've been a bit dubious. Your post has inspired me to give it a try.

What did you use for the alcohol, 100 proof vodka or Everclear? If the latter, was it 190 proof, or 151 proof. I started out using vodka but ultimately switched to 190 proof Everclear. It extracts the lemon essence faster and more fully, and has a more authentic taste.

If you want to experiment, try pompelmocello using ruby red grapefruit. I make it less frequently, but it's a great alternative to limoncello, though in needs to age twice as long. That being the case, and using your recipe, the process would take around 4 hours.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2018)

I have some Italian friends that gift me with homemade Limoncello from time to time. It is the best straight from the freezer. I have a liter of 190 Everclear. Might give this a shot this weekend. Thanks for the write up.


----------



## dls1 (May 15, 2018)

Holly2015 said:


> dls1,
> 
> It was 150 proof Everclear. That's all they had on the shelf or I'd went with 190. I tried 100 proof vodka years ago and did not like the way it turned out. I think it was a combination of not thoroughly dewaxing the fruit and 100 poof didn't have enough power to extract all the oils. That batch turned out tasting like lemon Pledge smells, blah. The SV version is really, really tasty.
> 
> I think the last grapefruit anything I had was many years ago. It was pink grapefruit with 20/20 in the title and was about $2.85 a bottle. That was to be served well chilled. I don't think dry ice would have made a difference. The best part was I got to taste it twice. Once going down and another when it came back up. I can still taste it all these years later.:(



Holly2015,

The availability of Everclear, is highly dependent upon where you're located. Everclear in any form, 151 or 190 proof, is banned altogether in 14 or 15 States. The remaining States allow both forms, but certain counties, or even municipalities within some counties, may ban 190. Also, in some areas where 190 is available for sale, it may only be purchased by those holding a special permit or license. 

Besides vodkas problem of not being potent enough to fully extract the essence and oils of the lemons is the problem of creating a final product with the proper ABV. Typically, finished limoncello has an ABV of around 30%. 100 proof vodka has an ABV of 50%. When you finish the limoncello by adding the simple syrup called for by most recipes the ABV will drop well below 30%, sometimes as low as 18%-20%. When I prepare limoncello, my target ABV is 32%. 151 proof Everclear is O.K., 190 is better, but 100 Proof vodka will never work.

If you don't care for grapefruit, try arancello made with blood oranges. Coincidentally, I dropped by an Italian restaurant last night that I'm a passive investor in and sampled a new batch of arancello that had just been released. It was outstanding. 

I'm picking up some Everclear (190) this evening and will try your SV method this coming weekend.


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> dls1,
> 
> It was 150 proof Everclear. That's all they had on the shelf or I'd went with 190. I tried 100 proof vodka years ago and did not like the way it turned out. I think it was a combination of not thoroughly dewaxing the fruit and 100 poof didn't have enough power to extract all the oils. That batch turned out tasting like lemon Pledge smells, blah. The SV version is really, really tasty.
> 
> I think the last grapefruit anything I had was many years ago. It was pink grapefruit with 20/20 in the title and was about $2.85 a bottle. That was to be served well chilled. I don't think dry ice would have made a difference. The best part was I got to taste it twice. Once going down and another when it came back up. I can still taste it all these years later.:(





dls1 said:


> Holly2015,
> 
> The availability of Everclear, is highly dependent upon where you're located. Everclear in any form, 151 or 190 proof, is banned altogether in 14 or 15 States. The remaining States allow both forms, but certain counties, or even municipalities within some counties, may ban 190. Also, in some areas where 190 is available for sale, it may only be purchased by those holding a special permit or license.
> 
> ...



I’m digging up an old thread here in hopes of getting some advice.

I started my first batch of Limoncello yesterday. I used Meyer lemons and 151 (I can’t get 190). I am doing this by soaking the peels...I will try a SV batch next time.

So if my target abv is 32%:

0.75L (750mL) of Everclear 151 (75abv) to 32% abv = 34.07 fl oz OR 4.26 cups?

Now the part where I get confused is...does the amount of sugar change that percentage? I’m finding simple sugar recipes to vary greatly. A lot call for a 1:1 ratio. So would 4.26 cups of water and 4.26 cups of sugar be correct? Or is the sugar a matter of preference?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm pretty sure you just want the yellow portion of the lemon skin, the zest. I've heard that the white part of the skin will make it taste bitter.


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2019)

Holly2015 said:


> Sugar content is preference. Sugar will change the sweetness.I have scaled back the sugar and even used dextrose (less sweet that sucrose) in combo or in lieu withe cane sugar to help tame the sweetness.
> 
> With to much sugar or what is normally called for I find the drink to taste more like a sickenly sweet lemon hard candy in stead of a nice drink.



I’m looking for something middle of the road, I wouldn’t want it sickly sweet but I wouldn’t want a harsh taste either, since I’d like my wife to enjoy it.

I guess I’m looking for a good starting point to make it smooth. So if my calculations are correct, I’ll add the 4.26 cups of water and then add sugar to taste.



Steve H said:


> I'm pretty sure you just want the yellow portion of the lemon skin, the zest. I've heard that the white part of the skin will make it taste bitter.



Sorry, It was just the skins without the white pith. I shouldn’t have said peels. I used a veggie peeler, and white pieces that were left on, I scraped off.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 27, 2019)

And speaking of this....Salute! As my Italian buddy would say. He does make great Lemoncello.


----------



## xray (Mar 19, 2019)

Limoncello is finished. It came out way too sweet for me. I used 3 cups sugar to 4 1/2 cups water. My thought process was a lot of recipes call for 1:1 simple syrup....so I cut back from there. 

I figured the sweetness would allow the wife to enjoy it, but she thinks it’s kinda harsh for her taste. Oh well, more for me!!

Next batch, I will try your recipe verbatim.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 19, 2019)

I too am interested in the Sous Vide limoncello technique. Will be trying it soon

  We have been making the stuff (traditionally) in my family for about 10 years.
When we moved to our current state (where Everclear is verboten) I dusted off the 5 gallon grappa still that I had laying around, and went to town making my own out of cheap vodka. Just distill it until the pot temp is about 175 (ethanol boils at 173F at sea level), filter the distillate through some aquarium charcoal, and you’re good to go. A gallon or so of 80 proof vodka will yield plenty of 90+% alcohol for a batch.  And it’s fun to play mad scientist....


----------

